# Caught Red Handed....



## ellymae (Aug 13, 2011)

Or should I say hooved...

We have been going through bird seef like nobodies business lately... now we know why.


This is about 25 yards from my back door and these pics are taken through the glass -
 

You looking at me? YOU LOOKING AT ME????
  

/ message  sig


----------



## rdknb (Aug 13, 2011)

Bears are also known to like bird seen, Did not know Deer are too


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 13, 2011)

Summer sausage with legs!!! MMMMMM!

  Craig


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 13, 2011)

Bird seed!?!  They fatten better on CORN...Nothing better than having your meat delivered, YUM!...JJ


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 13, 2011)

Great pics and they have to eat too


----------



## michael ark (Aug 13, 2011)

mmmmmmmmm back strap 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





At deer camp that's in the skillet first thing.That's for all the help dragging and cleaning.Just one side though.Were not greedy just hungry.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 13, 2011)

Ellymae, evenin'...........throw out corn.......birds like corn too.........if you notice the deer eatin' the corn.......shoot the deer........ let the autobon society know you are protecting their loved-ones..........

slow smoke the deer with bacon slithered throughout the meat with one of those needle things. Corn on the cob, apple pie, pumpkin pie, pecan pie, stuff some garlic in the meat also, call me...........call me anything you want.......just invite me and bride over.......


----------



## desertlites (Aug 13, 2011)

Real cool shots there, thanks for posting them..


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 13, 2011)

must be twins ?   Nice pic


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 14, 2011)

Great photo's!


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hmmmm.... now if you put out a salt lick block and sprinkled it with some #1 pink cure, are you going to have some cured and smoked venison hams?  JUST KIDDING!  LOL!


----------



## keymaster (Aug 14, 2011)

Very cool pics and nice green rolling Grass.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome pictures Elly, especially considering it's through the glass (hard to believe).

My feeders are too high, but the deer & the Turkey's help clean up under the feeders.

Last year, when there was 3' of snow on the ground, a Button Buck with a badly busted front left leg spent about an hour every day there.

Thanks for the pics,

Bear


----------



## ellymae (Aug 14, 2011)

I came downstairs this morning and they were back at the feeder. Yesterday while we were at Tractor Supply we picked up a block od food for them and put it back by the peach tree they like to snack at. The forst one saw it and was really leary of it - knew it was new and avoided it. Came back about an hour later and they were chowing down on it. Love watching it. Put the dog out and they watched her, but they never moved. Fortunately she couldn't care less about them so no need to chase her into the woods.


----------



## meateater (Aug 14, 2011)

Cool picks, keep fattening them up.


----------



## venture (Aug 14, 2011)

No QVIEW?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## garyinmd (Aug 14, 2011)

Ellymae, cool pictures.

We have a wooded backyard and have visitors all the time.  I have seen them snooping around the bird feeder but usually they just keep the area around it cleaned up.  We are in a populated neighborhood and I think they have gotten use to people, don't seem to care if I am on deck taking pictures like these I took these last January.



















Fun to watch when they come through the back, used to see a lot of fox but have not seen them for awhile.

Thanks

Gary.


----------



## ellymae (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful - thanks for sharing!


----------



## chefrob (Aug 16, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> Hmmmm.... now if you put out a salt lick block and sprinkled it with some #1 pink cure, are you going to have some cured and smoked venison hams?  JUST KIDDING!  LOL!


and that's why yer the trusted one 'round these parts!


----------



## miamirick (Aug 16, 2011)

nice view from the back door, hope you got a porch so you can sit and watch them

dont let em sneak up on you!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 17, 2011)

Great pictures Ellie - They would have fun with the coyotes here


----------

